# Connection problems



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello,
for the last couple of days I have had a problem where I couldn't connect to any COD4 or MW2 (FourDeltaOne) servers. It stays at the awaiting connection screen and then I get an error saying "server connection timed out" or something like that. This has never happened to me before. MW3 (FourDeltaOne) , Garry's mod and Counter Strike Source work normally and I have no problems connecting to servers.


----------



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

My service provider told me to ask a computer expert because nothing is wrong with my router.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is why IE could return the message (and fixit) Internet Explorer error "connection timed out" when server does not respond and these settings for MW3 may apply to MW2 How to FIX MW3 server connection timed out ! HD Solution! - YouTube


----------



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> This is why IE could return the message (and fixit) Internet Explorer error "connection timed out" when server does not respond and these settings for MW3 may apply to MW2 How to FIX MW3 server connection timed out ! HD Solution! - YouTube


The problem is that MW2 doesn't even display the server list, and COD4 doesn't let me join because it timed out.
But MW3 works fine for me. The internet provider told me that there is most likely a problem with my main server or something like that. I NEED PRO COMPUTER EXPERT HELP.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I could be a firewall in the router that is blocking the ports so you will need to port forward those, but I'm neither a computer expert or gamer.


----------



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok what about this:
Screenshot by Lightshot 
there's some more down


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Right, I've had a Google and found this article which deals with COD4 problems and gives Port 28960 as the port it uses and there appear to be some useful blue reference links at the bottom of the page which may help Call of Duty 4 PC Connection Problems | eHow.com

This one is for MW2 and is a little more involved because of the number of ports that are required, although it seems to incorporate Steam Required Ports for Modern Warfare 2 - Steam Users' Forums but hope will help.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe someone could help me over TeamViewer to see what i'm dealing with?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jason09 said:


> What is the make and model of your modem and router?


With these details, then instructions can be found to set up the ports - if that is your problem.


----------



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

I use a genexis OCG-218m and a Edimax 150mbps wireless range extender (I don't use WIFI on my PC BTW)


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the only user manual that I can find for your router model http://forum.an.de/IPSec_Genexis.pdf

This is a download PDF format and I'm unable to use Translate with Bing, but it gives English equivalents for the non-English named boxes for each section.

You can increase the viewable size to better see the boxes and Port Forwarding starts from page 6.


----------



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

TeamViewer anyone?


----------



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

I need to fix this! 4D1 just released Nuketown mod for MW2 and I'm dying to try it!!!


----------



## GT_420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Someone told me to check something about WAN Interface or something.


----------

